
FCC has “serious doubts” that SpaceX can deliver latencies under 100ms - sxcurry
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/fcc-has-serious-doubts-that-spacex-can-deliver-latencies-under-100ms/
======
LinuxBender
There are many of them already in orbit. The U.S. Army is the first customer
and they will probably be happy with any satellite better than what exists
today. Have SpaceX published any performance metrics? Jitter, Latency, Loss,
Throughput per {n} users, etc... Do they use forward error correction? Do they
observe QoS settings, 0x04, 0x08, 0x10 at least? I would love to be an early
adopter if the transceivers are not too expensive.

------
aurizon
I think 100 Ms echo type of response is doable, but to do a search = no way.
Takes more than that to get a DNS response from the ground, unless they had
some smarts and memory in the satellites = a few TB of SSD memory would help a
lot

